# What a car!!



## ChipBeau (Jun 17, 2009)

This has to be one of the most beautiful cars on the planet!! I ran across this Z8 at Laguna Seca in Aug 2006. I was so busy staring at it, I almost forgot to take a pic!!


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Thats super clean.

Not sure if its the most beautiful car ever though.

Now a Silver 1996 M3. THATS a work of art


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Super nice and it would look better in my driveway!


----------



## smudgeman (Jul 3, 2009)

haha! I was there too, Monterey Historics right?


----------



## cb804 (Apr 16, 2007)

Is the Z8 the most beautiful car on the plant? Maybe... it's one of my my favorite modern day BMW's.


----------



## ChipBeau (Jun 17, 2009)

smudgeman said:


> haha! I was there too, Monterey Historics right?


Right - the Historics - love to see the old cars!! And some not quite so old.



cb804 said:


> Is the Z8 the most beautiful car on the plant? Maybe... it's one of my my favorite modern days BMW.
> 
> Now that just makes my heart go all aflutter!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow, that is very nice


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2008)

they are amazing looking vehicles. It needs a manual 6 speed though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool car, indeed. But an automatic does not suffice.


----------



## ChipBeau (Jun 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> they are amazing looking vehicles. It needs a manual 6 speed though.





[email protected] said:


> Cool car, indeed. But an automatic does not suffice.


As nice as a 6 speed would be, I'd be happy with a CVT if I could own one of these!!


----------

